
Swiss law reforms make crypto respectable - chanfest22
https://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/business/swiss-law-reforms-make-crypto-respectable/46024124
======
WheelsAtLarge
This is actually a very huge deal. Crypto is now on its way to being a world
currency similar to the dollar, franc and the other world currencies. Bitcoin
is the de facto standard so a bitcoin earned anywhere in the world has a
guarantied place where it can be spent and by default it will be the only one
that will keep its value since there will always be a set number that can't be
increased. Look for it to be a store of value even more important than gold.

